# Solved: DHCP Error 1075



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings,
I am having a major DHCP error on my girlfriend's laptop. I am primarily a Linux user so I'm kinda lost here as her machine is running XP. It's a Dell XPS M1210 which, conveniently, did not come with a recovery CD or even partition.
Anyway, a few weeks ago her wireless network device stopped working. It would look like it was connecting, but it would hang on "Acquiring network address." At first I thought maybe the device was shot, until I had the chance to test out the wired ethernet, which has the same problem.
After quite a bit of googling, I ran services.msc, and saw that DHCP is not running. When I try to start it from that menu, however, I get this message: "Could not start the DHCP Client service on Local computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."
After more googling, I discovered that DHCP has only 3 dependencies: TCP/IP, AFD, and NetBt. I checked the registry, and those were the only ones listed.
After even more googling, I ran devmgmt.msc and selected "show hidden devices" and double clicked on "non plug and play devices." I TCP/IP and AFD are both there. NetBt, however, is not.
I've spent hours doing further googling and tried pretty much every fix I could find and nothing seems to work. If the PC had shipped with a recovery CD I imagine this would be easy to fix but alas no luck. I need to get this working so I can set up my new internets and I'm totally at a loss...appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, if DHCP still doesn't start, check it's dependencies tab and start checking each one of the listed processes until you narrow down which one is keeping it from running.

You can start by checking all the networking processes.

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. After your first suggestion and a reboot, no change. All of those services are running, except for DHCP (doh!) and TCP/IP BetBIOS Helper. When I try to start either service, I get this error message: "Could not start [the service] on Local Computer. Error 1075: The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to check the dependencies tab on the service that didn't start and track back to see which service is causing the issue. That's the information we would like to know.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

DHCP depends on TCP/IP and AFD. TCP/IP depends just on AFD. AFD is not listed under services...meaning this is the problem, correct?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, *SFC /SCANNOW*

The AFD.SYS file may be corrupted or missing.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

It gets about 10% through with the scan, then says "Files that are required for Windows to run properly must be copied to the DLL cache. Insert your Windows XP Home Edition CD-ROM now." As I said, unfortunately this laptop came without said CD-ROM (that or my girlfriend lost it.) Is there some other utility I can use to fix this problem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Borrow somebody's XP Home installation CD.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

That's going to be...difficult. Is there any other way? I did find a website where I can legally order an official Dell recovery CD, but it's $15 :-/

UPDATE: Dell tech support is sending me recovery disks as a time-time only deal (since the computer is waaaay out of warranty.) They should show up in 2-3 business days. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think with the disks, you should be able to find the files you need.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

So Dell FedEx'ed me the recovery disks and I received them yesterday. SFC /SCANNOW ran without errors with the OS disk in, but also didn't fix anything. So I just reinstalled the OS (choosing the upgrade option) and now it works just fine. Also, they seem to have upgraded me from XP Home to XP Pro. This time I will file away the disk somewhere where she can't throw it out  Thanks for the help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you were able to sort it out, I was hoping for something less than a fresh install.


----------



## SquidProject (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'd been hoping for that too. Now that it's done though I'm just happy it's working again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sometimes the *nuclear *option is called for.


----------

